# ANZSCO 221111/ IPA negative assessment



## arvarg (Apr 18, 2016)

I have completed my B.com and MBA from , currently working in Dubai for past 8 years. I got a negative assessment from IPA because I have not met Financial Accounting and reporting. Does anyone know what topics are covered in this subject? I am confused as to what I should do ? Should I do a separate course or apply for reassessment :confused2:

Is anyone with Accounting background applying for migration from Dubai currently on the forum?


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

arvarg said:


> I have completed my B.com and MBA from , currently working in Dubai for past 8 years. I got a negative assessment from IPA because I have not met Financial Accounting and reporting. Does anyone know what topics are covered in this subject? I am confused as to what I should do ? Should I do a separate course or apply for reassessment :confused2:
> 
> Is anyone with Accounting background applying for migration from Dubai currently on the forum?


Hi,
I had similar issue.Since I had got my assessment done by CPA I enrolled for this FAR paper with CPA. Not sure in your case, however they might have suggested you from where you can complete this requirement.
There is no option, you need to pass this exam and then apply for reassessment.
Cheers!!!
.


----------



## arvarg (Apr 18, 2016)

This is what they had replied in their assessment: 
1- Your bachelor degree is comparable to Australian bachelor degree, your master degree is comparable to an Australian master degree
2- you have met 7/9 core subjects ( financial accounting and reporting-compulsory , Taxation law)
3-PTE score has been verified 
"If you intent to undertake non award studies to meet additional core knowledge areas it is strongly recommended that you undertake appropriate accounting studies at degree level with an Australian university."

This is what was written in the assessment papers. Can I pursue this paper from CPA and apply to IPA again, since I have already submitted the necessary docs ?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

arvarg said:


> This is what they had replied in their assessment:
> 1- Your bachelor degree is comparable to Australian bachelor degree, your master degree is comparable to an Australian master degree
> 2- you have met 7/9 core subjects ( financial accounting and reporting-compulsory , Taxation law)
> 3-PTE score has been verified
> ...



You can pass the bridging subject from any Australian university that is approved by IPA/ CPA/ ICAA. You don't need to be in Australia to complete the subject. Just contact IPA to provide you with the list of universities that are providing this course and are approved by the institutes.

Make sure you enroll in a bachelor degree course (not the masters level) as masters courses are very expensive. However, if you have to complete two subjects at bachelors level to satisfy Financial Accounting and Reporting, then you may consider masters course.


----------



## arvarg (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Fais. How long will such a course take to complete?? Have you done something like this ?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

arvarg said:


> Thanks Fais. How long will such a course take to complete?? Have you done something like this ?


I applied to VETASSESS for internal auditor so didn't have to go through with all of this.

It may take you additional 3-6 months to complete the bridging subject.


----------



## arvarg (Apr 18, 2016)

FAIS said:


> I applied to VETASSESS for internal auditor so didn't have to go through with all of this.
> 
> It may take you additional 3-6 months to complete the bridging subject.




Thanks FAIS


----------



## Mahindra (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi,

I'm from India. I'm planning to go for a skill assessment from IPA. 
ANZCO CODE:221111 (Accountant General)
Bachelors: Engineering (doesn't count for skill assessment)
Masters: PGDM Finance 
CFA Level 3 Candidate

Please let me know whether CFA level 1 and level 2 count for IPA assessment. Also, can I expect a positive result based on my background? Any suggestions/ advice from you is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Mahindra (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm from India. I'm planning to go for a skill assessment from IPA. 
ANZCO CODE:221111 (Accountant General)
Bachelors: Engineering (doesn't count for skill assessment)
Masters: PGDM Finance 
CFA Level 3 Candidate

Please let me know whether CFA level 1 and level 2 count for IPA assessment. Also, can I expect a positive result based on my background? Any suggestions/ advice from you is welcome. Thanks


----------



## Abercrombie (Feb 2, 2016)

arvarg said:


> I have completed my B.com and MBA from , currently working in Dubai for past 8 years. I got a negative assessment from IPA because I have not met Financial Accounting and reporting. Does anyone know what topics are covered in this subject? I am confused as to what I should do ? Should I do a separate course or apply for reassessment :confused2:
> 
> Is anyone with Accounting background applying for migration from Dubai currently on the forum?


Did you confirm that your work experience will count from the day you completed your Bachelor and not from the day you complete your final FAR paper?


----------



## amritpai (May 17, 2016)

arvarg said:


> This is what they had replied in their assessment:
> 1- Your bachelor degree is comparable to Australian bachelor degree, your master degree is comparable to an Australian master degree
> 2- you have met 7/9 core subjects ( financial accounting and reporting-compulsory , Taxation law)
> 3-PTE score has been verified
> ...


First of all, you just have to complete 7 mandatory subjects. You dont need to complete the optional subjects,


----------



## m_ali (Aug 17, 2016)

arvarg said:


> I have completed my B.com and MBA from , currently working in Dubai for past 8 years. I got a negative assessment from IPA because I have not met Financial Accounting and reporting. Does anyone know what topics are covered in this subject? I am confused as to what I should do ? Should I do a separate course or apply for reassessment :confused2:
> 
> Is anyone with Accounting background applying for migration from Dubai currently on the forum?


did u took additional course to cover this subject for assessment, if yes thn from whr u did it?


----------



## m_ali (Aug 17, 2016)

arvarg said:


> This is what they had replied in their assessment:
> 1- Your bachelor degree is comparable to Australian bachelor degree, your master degree is comparable to an Australian master degree
> 2- you have met 7/9 core subjects ( financial accounting and reporting-compulsory , Taxation law)
> 3-PTE score has been verified
> ...


my assessment outcome is same as yours !

however I am missing with 

1- Financial Accounting & Reporting - compulsory 
2 - Business Law [including Corporate Law] - compulsory 

Can you please guide, wht u did next?


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

Mahindra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm from India. I'm planning to go for a skill assessment from IPA.
> ANZCO CODE:221111 (Accountant General)
> ...


I doubt that. Anyway, I will submit my documents with CFA level 3 and will see if they will look at it. 

I think your case cannot be supported because you are an engineer.


----------



## Abercrombie (Feb 2, 2016)

m_ali said:


> my assessment outcome is same as yours !
> 
> however I am missing with
> 
> ...


You can give CPA's foundation exam to cover these subjects.

I had a similar situation and I gave FAR and Business Finance.


----------



## Abood (Aug 3, 2016)

arvarg said:


> I have completed my B.com and MBA from , currently working in Dubai for past 8 years. I got a negative assessment from IPA because I have not met Financial Accounting and reporting. Does anyone know what topics are covered in this subject? I am confused as to what I should do ? Should I do a separate course or apply for reassessment :confused2:
> 
> Is anyone with Accounting background applying for migration from Dubai currently on the forum?




Did you provide detailed syllabus to them? How many years was your B.Com?


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

Abercrombie said:


> You can give CPA's foundation exam to cover these subjects.
> 
> I had a similar situation and I gave FAR and Business Finance.


I am also in the same boat. Please can you guide me how to go about it and the cost of the same and difficulty level. I am from Gujarat.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Abercrombie (Feb 2, 2016)

Preets_nshah said:


> Abercrombie said:
> 
> 
> > You can give CPA's foundation exam to cover these subjects.
> ...


You can take foundation exam from CPA. What subjects have you got negative assessment in?


----------



## Preets_nshah (Aug 24, 2016)

Preets_nshah said:


> I am also in the same boat. Please can you guide me how to go about it and the cost of the same and difficulty level. I am from Gujarat.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Finally cleared FAR Paper in first attampt arty:

I have mailed CPA for revised assessment result but received automated message. Any Idea what should I do for revised assessment?

TIA

Preeti


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Hi I am Shekhar from Kolkata, I need few tips on CPA migration. Can you please help me out.


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

I need help on clearing examination post assessment. What is the difficulty level of foundation course of CPA and how to prepare. Preeti You have given the exam. Can you guide on how to proceed. How long it takes to prepare for the examination.


----------



## Charulatha.gunasekaran (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi,
i have completed b.com and mba ... I got a negatove assessment from ipa because i
have not met financial accounting and reporting ,,
kindly advise any other chances to give brife details under financial accounting and 
reporting for re assessment. 
If u know wahat are the documents requirement to elaborate the financial accounting and reporting in brief details to get positive assessment
and also in india i have met some training under financial accounting and 
reporting from auditors for 3 to 5 months.
Is it okay to provide the same, kindly check and reply if any one know..... Hi,
i have completed b.com and mba ... I got a negatove assessment from ipa because i
have not met financial accounting and reporting ,,
kindly advise any other chances to give brife details under financial accounting and 
reporting for re assessment. 
If u know wahat are the documents requirement to elaborate the financial accounting and reporting in brief details to get positive assessment
and also in india i have met some training under financial accounting and 
reporting from auditors for 3 to 5 months.
Is it okay to provide the same, kindly check and reply if any one know.....


----------



## Charulatha.gunasekaran (Jul 19, 2017)

arvarg said:


> Thanks FAIS


hi
Are u eligble for vetassessment ? instead of IPA catergory


----------



## LPR (Jul 16, 2018)

*Ways to satisfy business law course requirement post Bachelor's*

Hello,

I have already paid for my skilled assessment but have yet to submit my supplementary documents. Upon further review of my coursework, I think I will be given a negative assessment as I haven't taken a business law course. 

Can anyone suggest what to do to satisfy this requirement? Perhaps take an online course?


----------

